# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn in beide kuiten

## Paul Wittermans

hallo allemaal,

ik ben paul, 18 jaar oud en heb nu 2 maanden ontzettend last van mijn kuiten.
ik heb het de hele dag door eigenlijk. ene moment erger dan t andere. maar ook als ik op bed lig.
ik liep altijd 3x in de week hard, en dacht dat het daar door kwam. maar dat is het dus niet. heb genoeg rust. en hardlopen wil nu helemaal niet. ook op men werk moet ik vaker zitten dan anders.

en ik ben pas 18 he, dus als iemand de oplossing heeft.. alvast bedankt haha

----------

